# Big diy projects



## derrick (9 Nov 2019)

After building my man cave. The wife is after something for her. We have a good size loft so that's my next project. She would like it turned into a gym. Work started last week. I have strengthend up the roof before removing the joists which were in the way.new floor joists were delivered Friday. They will go down sometime over the weekend. Floor boards are coming Monday.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Nov 2019)

Might be worth checking out this video for guidance;


View: https://youtu.be/W5sxyU1jng4


Loft conversions are often not as straightforward as they seem.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2019)

Yikes - you've taken out the joists before you got new ones to fit? Brave or do you know something I don't?


----------



## derrick (9 Nov 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yikes - you've taken out the joists before you got new ones to fit? Brave or do you know something I don't?


Did you read the post?


----------



## derrick (9 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Might be worth checking out this video for guidance;
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/W5sxyU1jng4
> ...



Got all building regs.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2019)

derrick said:


> Did you read the post?


I did. I clearly don't understand


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2019)

6foot post gone at the base, as they do.. 
Fortunately its in a concrete area and only 9" deep, its lasted about 10 yr but my fookwit useless neighbour decided it would be a good washing line anchor.. And she does like to leave her washing on the line for days even when its raining.. 

I doubt ill get the panel screws to release so I'll need to cut them. 
And then drill out the old stump. 

I was going to go biking today


Rant over.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2019)

Wicks opened at ten, post now changed and good as new. 
Biking it is then


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2019)

My last one was decorating and doing a complete fitted bedroom (2 walls of units including over bed) over 4 of the hottest days of the Summer. My wife went away for a long weekend with a friend whilst I soldiered on. Nearly killed me as the units had to be custom fitted how the boss wanted them, not HOW they were made to be fitted.


----------

